# 2006 Sunny Brook Titan LX BWKS



## mbphil (Sep 25, 2012)

I am needing some info about the 2006 Sunny Brook Titan LX BWKS.  I understand that Winnebago took over Sunny Brook after this model was produced.  I am considering purchasing a used unit.  Does anyone one have any good or bad input about this model or manufacturer before Winnebago?


----------



## C Nash (Sep 25, 2012)

Very good units before Winnebago took over IMO


----------



## BarneyS (Oct 2, 2012)

I have had two Sunnybrooks.  One a 1997 26CKS and our present 2004 30FKS Titan.  Neither one has had a bit of trouble and have never been back to the dealer for any reason.  We spend a lot of time in our 04 including at least three months every winter.  It has been a comfortable trailer and without problems.  It still looks as good today as when we purchased it new in 2004.  I don't know about the Sunnybooks since Winnebago took over although I believe that was after the one you are considering.
Hope this helps.
Barney


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Barney great looking family, your family and camping pictures are perfect setting of what family life is all about. Confrats to you and your wife, and thank you for your service.


----------



## BarneyS (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Hollis,
Thank you for the compliment and for your service also.
 I have been a member here for quite a long time but have not participated much lately.  Too much stuff going on!   Just trying to get caught up on what is going on in this forum.
Barney


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 2, 2012)

well since you are retired you will have plenty of time to jump in.


----------



## vanole (Oct 3, 2012)

Always great when and owner of one of the units chimes in.

Ditto what Hollis said concerning service and pics.  I'm a retired rustpicker (32 years) and also ride a recumbent however its a tadpole trike.

Jeff
GO NAVY
Fly Navy


----------



## C Nash (Oct 3, 2012)

WOW since 2002 Barney.  Great to see you back


----------



## BarneyS (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Chelse,
Glad to see you are still around!   I spend most of my time over at another forum where I moderate the Towing forum.  Hope to stick around here a bit more now though.  Thanks for the welcome back.
Barney


----------

